# Cheap Way To Finish Walls??



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

drywalling is one of the cheap way of finishing wall for DIY... material-wise speaking.... and it is best look ....

so I say you just go drywalling if you are going to DIY....

I think $1500 should be more than enough for drywalling 400 sq.ft yourself.... if you cut corner for example, by not using 2x4 frames instead use 3x2 etc... you can save even more....


----------



## bswain06 (Oct 23, 2007)

even for a REALLY green beginner. I have no tools or anything, so I am really starting from scratch. I have A LOT of will, but I don't want to get overwhelmed or finish with a crappy looking wall.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd say furring out a cinderblock wall and applying drywall is beyond a beginner job. The drywall work would be fine, but he needs something to apply the drywall to. That would involve tools and materials and a bit of work. I think it's doable, but plan to buy a circular saw and a cordless drill, at least. You could probably do it for the price you mentioned, if that just has to pay for materials. 

If you want to keep it simpler, how about one of those foamboard basement finishing systems, like owens corning? How are those channels affixed, that hold the foam panels in place? Can they be glued? That might be the easiest way, and require the fewest tools.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I didn't realize tools will be a problem... but if you can talk to yummy mummy, she did everything so far with "a hammer drill", "a screw driver" and a "hammer".... doesn't mean I agree with this approach... but this isn't impossible.... for new invention stuff... they normally costs more anyway and there is always a risk of trying new things.... then you can use those ugly wood panels if you want to be easy... I don't know if it will cost less than drywall though...

my theory is, if there is no tool, there is no DIY... although yummy is going to agrue with me on this one ...

If I were you, I will bite it by buying some tools, do it and next project I won't face the same problem "no tool"

I have a little problem with homeowner always use this as an excuse of paying expensive $$ to contractor to do the job, if they don't want to do it , that is fine, but with no tool is not a good reason this days consider there are so many means of getting tools like : Ebay, rent, your neighbours...etc....


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

If the cinderblocks are nice and flat and straight, you could use panel adhesive and glue 8' beadboard sheets directly to the walls. It would provide no insulation value, and it would look a little half-assed, but it would probably be the absolute minimalist approach to the job, if all you want is to make the space appear more liveable.


----------



## bswain06 (Oct 23, 2007)

The wall is fairly flat, but it's very uneven and rough. Any other options??


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

Give me a call, I can walk you through the whole process, 608-246-0721 Rob


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

localtradesman said:


> Give me a call, I can walk you through the whole process, 608-246-0721 Rob


Local (Rob)...you might not want to be so eager about posting your personal information on the internet (tele. number). 

Suggestion: Use the PM feature on this site - the poster is able to receive emails.

Regards....


----------



## rodsteryz (Oct 12, 2007)

Is it possible to just some how texture the walls and paint them? Seems it would save a lot of time and trouble. I had a friend that had his basement walls sprayed and then they did a "knock down" finish. His basements walls where concrete and not blocks so I didn't know if this is possible in this situation.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I heard a friend mentioned that to me also before trying to save effort... I never saw one wall before though... but I am thinking... mudding is really more effort in terms of skills and time than hanging drywall in my opinion.... so unless you don't care the look and just put the mud on the wall without even care about how it looks.... I wouldn't be surprise this is in fact more work than using regular drywalling....


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*How about*

Glueing and screwing 1X2 furring strips to block seams then using thin drywall over that,,,could even cut some 3/4 in foam for the centers and make it pretty darn straight that way. Minimum tools required,,,some has to be bought for any job,,,just the price of the job,,,but kept decent last a LONG time so depricable to overall life!! If your saying you dont want to buy a screwdriver and hammer(plus a tape knife and a sanding block and a caulking gun),,,better hire a pro,,,your on the wrong pages!!!


----------

